# Cicada's singing?



## xtreem3d (Nov 26, 2005)

hey guys,
maybe some of you guys also got a mass e-mailer from Daniels plows about the ability of Cicada's to predict the first frost..anyone know anything about that ,i had never heard it before. Long story short the article said (at least for their reigon, IL) the first frost was to be about 40 days early.Apparently 10 weeks after you hear them for the first time, you will have the first frost. I have the e-mailer but can't get it attached,
steve


----------



## Kubota 8540 (Sep 25, 2009)

Don't know about the first frost thing, but seen them here in North central Illinois about 3 weeks ago. They're not nearly as bad as in previous years?


----------

